# mainframe zentrieren?



## Kemi (13. Juni 2002)

Hallöchen,

bin grad über die siemens seite http://www.siemens-rostock.de gestolpert und habe mich gefragt, wie die das gemacht habe? Sorry - hab noch nie mit frames gearbeitet.
Folgendes: ich habs natürlich ausprobiert - je einen frame oben, unten, recht und links. in der mitte ist auch einer. alle sind mit prozentwerten belegt.
Aber: wenn ich meine version versuche im browserfenster zu verschieben, versaut´s das ganze design, sprich: der main frame wird vom rechten und linken frame verdeckt. 
probiert das mal mit der siemens seite: da bleibt alles schön am fleck und dazu noch zenriert! ich dreh noch durch!

liebe frameverfechter: ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen!

gruß!
-kemi


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (13. Juni 2002)

so wird der zentriert
rows="*,382,*"


----------



## spooky (16. Juni 2002)

*i frames*

du kannst auch einfach ein iframe machen

<iframe  height="" width="" align="center">


----------



## Kemi (17. Juni 2002)

vielen dank!
ich habs folgendermaßen gelöst:
rows: *, irgendeinwert,*
cols: *, irgendeinwert,*

war gar nicht so schwer!

... nun klappts auch mit dem design 

gruß
-Kemi


----------

